# Comic book style



## MassDet (Jun 18, 2015)

So here is another possible character I did for a possible maybe comic book. My question now is which style would make a better looking comic? Ive included the first pic for easy reference. Thank you for you comments!


----------



## MassDet (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh yeah and here is another character. My six year old son has informed me that this is a villain, not a good guy.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

They are a great and all look villianish. I like the second one best, the guy that is walking.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love the third pic....guy with beaker, but you might want to change the colors just a bit, because for some reason it reminds me of Shrek. Lol


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

He has TWO beakers.. one on his face and one in his hand.. LOL!

D


----------



## T1m77 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Your Talents will be greatly apreciated*

im Looking for artists for the start of a new type of entertainment a revolutionary card game that i know would become popular Any one interested please private msg and i will give you the details


----------



## MassDet (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the input, I will rework the colors on that guy since I cannot unsee the Shrek thing now haha. Ill keep updating this thread with new characters. I do think it's helped figure out the art style I want. 

You guys are awesome!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Soorrrrrry


----------



## OrienBardwell (Jul 13, 2015)

The first 2 looked almost like characters from Star Wars... very cool.


----------

